# Cemetery Christmas Makeover



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Canyon Trail Cemetery gets an Extreme Makeover for Christmas. In late November it becomes Candy Cane Canyon Trail for several weeks.

Before:










After:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing! A nice cemetary display and a nice Christmas display. It begs many questions. How soon after Halloween do you set up your Christmas display? do you have a warehouse to store all of your props? And are you REALLY tired at the end of the year?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets! The time, the energy to pull this together so soon after Halloween, amazing!!!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Slanks said:


> Canyon Trail Cemetery gets an Extreme Makeover for Christmas.


 Slanks ,

Incredible changeover from Halloween to Christmas , fantastic work .

Tom


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks! With tearing down Halloween and catching up on fall yard work, we generally can't start on Christmas until Thanksgiving weekend. It was even worse this year since we knocked out the two 9' tall Nutcrackers between Halloween and Thanksgiving.

Everything gets stored either here (You DO NOT want to play Tetris against us) or at my Mother-In-Law;s

And yes, come January, I'm a quivering pile of goo.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess no one in your neighborhood has to ask you whether you decorate as much for Christmas as you do for Halloween

Impressive transformation and display!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are they "evil" Christmas decorations? 

That's quite a setup you do for Christmas.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Chilling! Absolutely chilling. I think the scariest part is where you striped the skin off the wolves, and they ended up looking like deer. I think that will give me nightmares for a week. Good job.


----------

